# Canadian Student Need SAT II For PTAP?



## torrytoots (Jul 6, 2010)

hi guys ..i need to knw if anyone from canada has given sat- II for med addmission under ptap prog in pakistan..coz i did not do sat-II and now as of july 06 they have a requirement of sat -II or entry test bu uhc ....entry test is on july 20th and sat II is in october ....i there anyone in similar situation???#angry


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

torrytoots said:


> hi guys ..i need to knw if anyone from canada has given sat- II for med addmission under ptap prog in pakistan..coz i did not do sat-II and now as of july 06 they have a requirement of sat -II or entry test bu uhc ....entry test is on july 20th and sat II is in october ....i there anyone in similar situation???#angry


You don't need sat-II or entry test if you are applying under PTAP.


----------



## torrytoots (Jul 6, 2010)

hey morning glory ...i just chkd ptap requirement on economic affair website and it says either sat-II or entry test ..just chk it...its a most recent development ....dont know what to do


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

torrytoots said:


> hey morning glory ...i just chkd ptap requirement on economic affair website and it says either sat-II or entry test ..just chk it...its a most recent development ....dont know what to do


Oh,really? May be I am mistaken then. I hope some one else here will be able to give you the correct information.


----------



## torrytoots (Jul 6, 2010)

r u planning to go to pakistan under ptap med too??/..have u given satII


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

torrytoots said:


> r u planning to go to pakistan under ptap med too??/..have u given satII


No, I am going to be applying under self finance, InshAllah. I didn't take satII, so I must appear for the entry test. What do you plan on doing?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Torrytoots, read the forum rules please. Your posts may end up getting deleted.


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

you do need sat 2


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

no you don't need SATII for PTAP...please don't spread incorrect information, ali240..


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

[h=2]I think Sat II is needed...and they use your equivalency to determine your merit position...[/h]*Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP )*​​​ 
The Economic Affair division is the focal point for processing applications under PTAP.
*Government of Pakistan
Economic Affairs Division*
*Admission Notice for the Academic Session 2013-14*
Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP) a limited number of seats are available in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (D Pharmacy and B.Sc Engineering for the students of Pakistan Origin having foreign nationality, for the Session 2013-14. All those who fulfill the following conditions are eligible to apply:
1.	Must have a valid proof of foreign nationality, self and parent.
2.	Must have a proof of Pak-Origin in the form of Pakistan Origin card/NADRA I.D. Card or Pakistani Passport.
3.	Must have studies and passed 12th grade or equivalent exam physically from abroad.
4.	Must have studies right combination of subjects in Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) or equivalent examination i.e. Physic, Chemistry and Biology for applying in MBBS/BDS/ Pharmacy and Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics for B.Sc Engineering.
5.	Must have a minimum of 60% marks in HSSC/Equivalent Exam after conversion from Inter Board Committee of Chairman (IBCC) for apply in MBBS, BDS, Engineering and Pharmacy.
6.	As prescribed by some of the Universities, students seeking admission in Engineering are required to pass SAT-1 and SAT-II or entry test.
7.	For admission in MBBS/BDS, following additional condition will also apply:
i)	According to PMDC guidelines, “The candidate shall have to appear in the provincial entry test or in lieu of the entry test of the admission authority, the candidates having qualification and study from abroad is required to have passed SAT-II examination score with minimum 550 marks in each of the three subjects of which two have to be biology and chemistry or MCAT with minimum aggregate score of 24.”
ii)	TOEFL or IELTS score of 500 or 5.5 respectively shall be required from the students who have obtained their required qualification from those institutions where the medium of instruction is not English. An alternate to TOEFL and IELT is a certification by NUML, Islamabad after a one year English language course.
Prescribed application forms and detailed terms and conditions of the programme can be down-loaded from EAD’s web site www.ead.gov.pk
Candidates interested to apply against the above seats must submit their complete applications o the prescribed application form (in triplicate) in General Branch (R&I) of Economic Affairs Division along with the duly attested copies of the following documents by August 31, 2013 for admission in D. Pharmacy & B.Sc Engineering and October 31, 2013 for admission in MBBS & BDS.
1.	HSSC or equivalent certificate alongwith detail marks certificate/transcripts.
2.	Equivalence certificate issued by Inter Board Committee of Chairmen in case of foreign qualification.
3.	Proof of Foreign Nationality, Self and Parent (foreign passport, citizenship certificate etc). Green card is not accepted as proof of foreign nationality).
4.	Proof of Pak-Origin (Pakistani Passport, I.D. Card etc).
5.	Result Card of SAT-II or MCAT and Valid TOEFL/IELTS score card for admission in MBBS/BDS in case medium of instruction is not English.
*For additional information click here*
Applications received after the cut off date will not be accepted & responded to.


(Aftab Ahmad Khan)
Section Officer (PTAP/CP/FS)
Tel: 9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat,
Islamabad
Fax: 9211822


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

makes sense haha..didn't think about it like that.


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> makes sense haha..didn't think about it like that.



you prolly want to correct your first comment 

lol
you do need sat 2.. without sat 2 .. u aint getting anywhere


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah not gonna happen because thats impossible and i admitted I was wrong...try giving more than one good piece of info before acting all smart toward those who've been on here a while helping people out.


----------



## ali240 (Nov 18, 2013)

lol... nah i aint need no credits... your the one who pointed out tht i shouldnt spread wrong info,, while u ur self were... thts alll..
peace out.. no need to hype


----------

